# Diet Help



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Righto! Im trying to loose lots of weight around 7 stone in as short a time as possible. But when it comes to diet im crap, What I mean is im out of ideas. Heres what ive been eating -

Weetabix, no sugar, semi skimmed milk

Tin of tune in spring water, sweetcorn, jacket potatoe

Chicken (grilled) Mixed veg (no carbs as this is evening meal)

snacks would be fiber bar or smootie.

Then pretty much after that im screwed! LOL

Any ideas of what else to have to eat? Im a bit bored of that every day! Dont get me wrong sometimes ill go crazy and have new potatoes instead of jacket and thats always a great day! Oh I also somtimes have prawns!


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

So many variables mate. When are you training (times)? How often? What?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

for the next couple of weeks I wont be doing much to be honest. Just lost my job aswell as setting up a mma clothing shop so really bad timing. But ill be doing Luta Livre and Muay Thai 3-4 times per week. Maybe the odd BJJ and Wrestleing thrown in aswell. This week ill just be doing small jogs and distance walks to get me back into it. aswell as sit ups press ups etc.

Im 30 but do want to fight, but its a huge challange given the problems I have with my body and weight. But im very very determined

Chris


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Heres my diet atm.

Many people will argue against it but I feel fine on it, strength is good, general feeling is good, Ive lost a fair bit of weight too.

0645: 40g oats; cinnamon, 2 kiwi, half avacado, 1 tea spoon of light condensed milk, 400ml skimmed milk, squirty cream, crused meringue, 30g whey, 400mls water.

1000: 400mls water, 30g whey

1300: 110 bulgar wheat, 180 g chicken breast, 200g green veg (broc, raw spinach, green beans)

1 bar of mint aero

1600: 400mls water, 30g whey

1730: Half ripe banana

1830: Muay Thai

22:00 200mls water, 200 mls skimmed milk, 30g whey, 10g creapure, 10g glutamine, 10g bcaa.

1 tab multi vits, 1g vit c, 2 tabs liv 52, zma.

At least 6 litres of water a day, most drunk from breakfast to say 2000.

Next week ill add 2 servings of wheat grass ed.

Example of weight lost from last week mon to fri is, mon wake up weigh 77.5kg, fri wake up weight 72.2kg.

This mon I woke up at 75kg, my goal for sat wake up weight is <70kg.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

6 Litres of water??? Oh my god! I have 2 and thought I was being ace!!!

Ok ill step that up. Do you eat the same every day basically or is that just a example day? Dont think I could do the cinnamon and avacodo tho.

Chris


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Same from Mon to Fri (office job). If you have a more active lifestyle, i.e. labourer or the like, youd def need to up cals to what I have, since, I basically sit on my arse most of the time.

Sat and Sunday Im pretty free, so I have a few cheat meals, desserts, cakes, extra carbs etc and meal timings are quite sporadic but will of course make the effort to eat every 3 hours.

I still dont eat processed foods, fast food, drink alcohol (when I know I have a fight), deep fried food (well, apart from chips lol).

I know my diet is lacking in a fair few things, mainly EFA (Essential Fatty Acids) so will also prob add a tea spoon or two of udos oil into my diet ed.

Eat, monitor and adjust if need be.

ATM, Im happy.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Thanks alot for your help. Ill go stock up on water

Chris


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Mandirigma said:


> Heres my diet atm.
> 
> Many people will argue against it but I feel fine on it, strength is good, general feeling is good, Ive lost a fair bit of weight too.
> 
> ...


Mandingo how the hell do you get through a thai workout with just half a banana as your preworkout meal? and Aero bar??? just as an FYI the aero bar would be fine to take (well not fine but better served) if you had it post workout for the simple sugars -but then it is probably laden with trans fats so i would still stick with some glucose in juice or equivalent

and Chris try this http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/diet-nutrition-articles/3729-keto-diet.html

Its hard going and i wouldnt do it for longer than a few weeks without having a cheat day or you may go mad


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Thanks alot for your help. Ill go stock up on water
> 
> Chris


Good man, I dont drink tap water either.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Yes me neither I hate tap water. 6 litres will be a slog tho. Are you not bloated all the time? And is it best to drink it ice cold?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

marc said:


> Mandingo how the hell do you get through a thai workout with just half a banana as your preworkout meal? and Aero bar??? just as an FYI the aero bar would be fine to take (well not fine but better served) if you had it post workout for the simple sugars -but then it is probably laden with trans fats so i would still stick with some glucose in juice or equivalent
> 
> and Chris try this http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/diet-nutrition-articles/3729-keto-diet.html
> 
> Its hard going and i wouldnt do it for longer than a few weeks without having a cheat day or you may go mad


Bit like atkins?? 6 whole eggs?? WOW!!!

Another thing Marc, Ive got L-Carnetine here can I take them with the Cordfolia?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

marc said:


> try this http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/diet-nutrition-articles/3729-keto-diet.html
> 
> Its hard going and i wouldnt do it for longer than a few weeks without having a cheat day or you may go mad


Tried keto before, didnt like it but my goals were different at the time I tried it (bodybuilding).

I dont feel the need to do it again. Maybe when I stop dropping weight on the diet Im on above Ill do it but for now, what Im doing is working.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Bit like atkins?? 6 whole eggs?? WOW!!!
> 
> Another thing Marc, Ive got L-Carnetine here can I take them with the Cordfolia?


Pretty much atkins but with EFA chucked in to maintain (well as much as poss), physical and mental strength.

On atkins, its pretty a crash diet for people who arent physically active, i.e. office worker who wants to lose weight and do minimal (if any) anerobic or aerobic excercise.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Another thing ive noticed is my weight can change dramatically so fast.

Ive had days were Ive woke up and been 19st 3 then at night im 19st 12,

When I started training last year with Colin at Kaobon before I got injured I had lost 16 pld in 10 days. I hate the way my body works, very strange. It puts you on a downer aswell when you weigh your self. Awaits the STOP WEIGHING YOURSELF reply lol. I know I should go by body image a bit more maybe but its addictive weighing yourself.

Chris


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Your body weight will be up and down during the day due to food you eat/water etc.... at you weight its not uncommon for weight to fluctuate during the day, once the fat starts coming of it should stabilise a bit more, the L-carnitine are fine to take with the Sida BTW - i know you mentioned your not training much - i cant remember are you injured? could you do some walking twice a day at a good pace


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Can defo do walking, Ive just got over a injury. But lost my job the ther day so cant really afford training at the min which is a pain in the arse.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Deffo water, especially when weighing yourself daily.

What I do is take once a week weigh as my gauge for progress, for me, its friday morning.

As long as its less than the friday before Im doing good.

If its more, then Im slipped up somewhere in my diet or training intensity/regularity.

Part of the test from this diet is learning how much I can make weight over x period of time without feeling in general, mentally or physically drained but also strong whilst and after training.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Just got back from the walk as Marc recomended, Did 15 min mile pace which I know aint shit hot. Did 2 miles exactly in 30 mins anyway so ill go again later.

My weight loss now stands at 10pld

Chris


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

You go girl! lol

That KETO Diet is extreme... We need a ginny pig!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

preferably a fat one! lol


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> preferably a fat one! lol


Im the perfect candidate! But I dont think thats for me. Im just eating healthy as possible. Low fat, no carbs after 5pm, 3 litre of water a day, High fibre aswell.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Gutted! I was hoping we could poke you with sticks aswell.lol


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Gutted! I was hoping we could poke you with sticks aswell.lol


And shake my belly and shout "JELLY ON A PLATE JELLY ON A PLATE"


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)




----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol thats a classic! didnt remember wher it was ffrom at first but the misssus pointed me in the right direction with a quirky grin on her face lol


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Little update, So as recomended I thought id use this morning as my weigh in and then stick to it. 12 days ago I was 19stone 13. I was hoping to be in the 18s by today but in 19.1

What do you guys say are good goals? Somtimes I set my goals to high and then get disheartened. I was hoping to loose around 4-6pld a week from now.

Chris


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Aim lower then or work harder you mule lol


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

do not worry about the scale - get your bodyfat checked and monitor that not weight!.

Also from my experience, any "diet" will take about 6 weeks before you see dramatic changes (unless you are well versed at cutting weight), therfore, workout your calories and sensible foods and do not alter them for 6 weeks - you normally find you will get slow steady progress then around the 5 week mark it (the calorie defiet) will really kick in and results will follow.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Try Tis diet mate, Works lika dream 3 meals a day!

Brecky

Bowl of Wheat only cereal. NO SUGAR

Lunch

Celery soup or any good 4 you soup!

Tea

Im on brown rice, cooked Diced peppers, Spinich, G peas, Chillies, Skinless!!!! Chickin breast.


----------



## RossT88 (Feb 7, 2012)

hot Chillies, mustard, horseradish, wasabi pretty much anything natural with a kick to it, is great for aiding weight loss


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Really? 2 Yr old thread back from the dead?

View attachment 451


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Really? 2 Yr old thread back from the dead?

View attachment 452


----------

